# Gretchen Turns F-O-U-R!!!!!!!!



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

<span style="color: #FF0000">*Wow!!!! My crazy, abandoned at a shelter puppy-girl turns 4 today!!!! (well, kind of, her actual birthday is unknown)*</span>

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABY GIRL!!!! Mommy LOVES you!!!*_


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW!!! Already???? Amazing!! That picture is GORGEOUS Ania!

Happy Birthday you gorgeous girl!! Lots of kisses from your foster mommy.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

pretty pretty Gretchen


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gretchen!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Gretchie.. I remember the first time I met you!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh - that picture is spectacular! Happy, happy birthday gorgeous girl!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Gretchen! That IS a stunning picture!!!!


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

gorgeous girl!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Amazing picture - she is so beautiful - and agains that bright blue sky (what's that?!!) she is absolutely stunning. Happy bark day!!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

What a beauty! Happy birthday big girl!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday







gorgeous girl








wow, can't believe she's four already!! seems like just a bit ago when you rescued her.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

That is a stunning photo of her-- it shows off her coloration and nice coat! Happy B Day Beautiful Girl Gretchen!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 4th Birthday, you are one lucky girl.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a gorgeous girl!!! Mmay there be many more happy Bdays ahead.


----------

